# Healthy eating in the 1970s



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2020)

To be fair, apart from the toast, and maybe the beans, it's pretty low carb   I'd need a pint mug of tea though


----------



## Docb (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't forget the carbs in the fried bread, hash brown and black pudding.  Oh and all that milk in the pint mug of tea.  And don't forget those 1970's sausages which were probably mostly bran even though labelled pork!

And you can leave out the fried eggs for me although that has nothing to do with carbs - I just have an irrational aversion to eggs where you can see the yolk.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2020)

: shudder :


----------



## Ditto (Aug 26, 2020)

Ermagerd, pass it over, I'll soon make short work of that! Mouthwatering.  I shall stare at the photo some more...


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 2, 2020)

that's a mighty feast¡¡I could only manage Vesta meals in the 70s


----------



## Ditto (Sep 2, 2020)

Vicsetter said:


> that's a mighty feast¡¡I could only manage Vesta meals in the 70s


Why was this? You were poorly?


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 2, 2020)

Ditto said:


> Ermagerd, pass it over, I'll soon make short work of that! Mouthwatering.  I shall stare at the photo some more...



Had similar in Morrison under eat out to help out scheme, Morrison call it Ultimate Breakfast, very nice it was.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2020)

Vicsetter said:


> that's a mighty feast¡¡I could only manage Vesta meals in the 70s


To cook, or to eat?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 2, 2020)

A touch bigger than the cooked breakfasts I tried. Gave me a much lower rise than breakfast ceriel, and kept me in range. Though I made the mistake of letting onto the dietician I'd had one once. She was more bothered about the bacon than ceriel.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 3, 2020)

I just love fried mushrooms.  One of the best foods there is.


----------



## Docb (Sep 3, 2020)

With you there @C&E Guy.  If you fry in butter and add a sliced clove of garlic and some seasoning, then even better. Add a slug of white wine and a dollop of sour cream and it even makes a steak taste good.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 3, 2020)

The ferry to Ireland does a help yourself breakfast that looks like this ! I have 2eggs 2 or 3 bacon rashers mushrooms and a most amazing hash brown Ok but it's only once a year ! 
   Carol


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 3, 2020)

Doesn't somewhere in America do these? "If you can finish it, you don't have to pay" or something like that.

Man versus food.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 3, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> The ferry to Ireland does a help yourself breakfast that looks like this ! I have 2eggs 2 or 3 bacon rashers mushrooms and a most amazing hash brown Ok but it's only once a year !
> Carol



Hash brown, has to be tattie scone or fried bread with fry up. 

No idea how they got in Full English, over border you'd never get one in Full Scottish breakfast.


----------



## travellor (Sep 3, 2020)

Hash brown, fried bread and toast, but hold the beans for me.
(Probably take me an hour or so to move again though, and nothing for the rest of the day)


----------



## trophywench (Sep 3, 2020)

I hate beans on a breakfast and our only grandson still hates them full stop even though he's now 24.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 4, 2020)

Ditto said:


> Why was this? You were poorly?


no poor student


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 4, 2020)

Poor students in the 60s often in a bedsit with one gas ring,  and maybe a gas fire you could use for making toast  Technically there would be a shared kitchen, but often this was so disgusting it was unusable.
I ate a lot of Vesta Beef Risotto, as it only needed one pan!


----------



## atoll (Sep 4, 2020)

all day breakfast,ideal if washed down with a few cans of larger,perfect hangover cure...........


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2020)

Many nurses homes i lived in often had shared kitchens that had baby belling cookers that were not much better than on gas ring.


----------

